# Quick answer to objection



## Scott (Sep 25, 2006)

I was thinking of an easy to to difuse the objection to Calvinism that it is a disincentive to evangelism. People will say, "If God chooses who will be saved, why evangelize?" The longer answer is that God does not only choose who will be saved, but he also predestines the means by which they will be saved, which includes evangelism. 

Anyway, it seems an easy way to short circuit the objection is to just define predestination this way: "God predestines that people will be saved through the preaching of the gospel." 

If you define predestination that way, it does not make any sense to ask "Well, then why preach the gospel?"

Scott


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 25, 2006)

WCF - Chapter XIV
Of Saving Faith

I. The grace of faith, whereby the elect are enabled to believe to the saving of their souls, is the work of the Spirit of Christ in their hearts, and is ordinarily wrought by the ministry of the Word, by which also, and by the administration of the sacraments, and prayer, it is increased and strengthened.

The divines concur. :bigsmile:


----------



## Ken Abbott (Sep 25, 2006)

I prefer the even shorter "Because God commands it."

But I agree that he works through means and preaching is certainly one of those means (Romans 10).


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 25, 2006)

Because the preaching of the Gospel is the way that God has ordained to save his elect. Also God is glorified through the preaching of the Gospel of Christ.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 25, 2006)

Here is a link to a series of sermon by the late L.R. Shelton on Calvinism. He cover every possible objection that you might run into. These were all radio recordings from back in the '60s. This old man was a good preacher. Kind of a rough old bird. Love to hear your thought about him brethren.

http://www.sermonaudio.com/search.a...ection=sermonsspeaker&AudioOnly=false&SortBy=

For some reason (probably my computer ignorance) I can not get this link to work. Go to L.R. Shelton's 3rd page of sermons and chck them out.

[Edited on 9-25-2006 by Blueridge reformer]


----------



## Scott (Sep 25, 2006)

"I prefer the even shorter "Because God commands it.""

That leads to the circle of well, God would not command something meaningless.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 25, 2006)

I like it - very succinct yet adequately effective.

Thanks Scott!


----------



## Ken Abbott (Sep 26, 2006)

"That leads to the circle of well, God would not command something meaningless."

Who said anything about meaninglessness? God does nothing without purpose.


----------



## Scott (Sep 27, 2006)

Ken: The people who are raising the issue see Clavinism as making evangelism meaningless. To them the fact that God commands evangelism suggests the falsity of Calvinism. 

I think the point about God's command is most useful with people committed to Calvinism who come to think that since God is going to do it, why should they do anything?


----------



## Cuirassier (Sep 27, 2006)

To these wise replies I would add the following:

The apostle Paul, who in Romans defines the principles of election and predestination - dedicated his life to a life of evangelism. Likewise for the other apostles. 

dl


----------



## Ken Abbott (Sep 28, 2006)

Scott: I see your point, but would counter by emphasizing that God does nothing without purpose, and evangelism is clearly commanded in the Scriptures with the understanding that faith comes by hearing, such that God uses preaching as the means by which he sovereignly works in the hearts of the elect.

That rather defeats the idea of brevity though, right?


----------



## beej6 (Sep 29, 2006)

Another angle to the original objection, is that *only* God knows who will be saved (not man); the ordinary means of salvation include evangelism and the church; and saving faith comes by hearing the Word preached.

A anti-Calvinist believes man can save himself, if even in the smallest way, so "why evangelize" in that case?


----------



## Scott (Sep 29, 2006)

I think that all the responses have a place. And I think that the lengthy responses are right.

I just think that defining it this way really anticipates and undermines any objection: "God presdestines those who will be saved by the preaching of the gospel."

Phrased like that it is nonsensical for an Arminian to ask, "Well if God chooses then why preach the gospel?" It is the same argument as a lengthy secondary causes argument, just abreviated and more persuasive (in my opinion).


----------



## rjlynam (Sep 29, 2006)

"I just tell them that a true convert to Christianity cannot help but evangelize. It's called radical transformation, look into it."

That usually sets them back on their heels !

Ephesians 2:10 For we are his workmanship, created in Christ Jesus for good works, which God prepared beforehand, that we should walk in them. 

Ephesians 3:10 so that through the church the manifold wisdom of God might now be made known to the rulers and authorities in the heavenly places.


----------

